#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Nobreak para alimentar ubiquiti

## edvandonet

Ola pessoal. Qual nobreak devo usar em rádios ubiquiti? Onda por aproximação ou senoidal?o que vcs me indicam. Estou com vontade de usar por aproximação por que senoidal é bem salgado.

----------


## sphreak

> Ola pessoal. Qual nobreak devo usar em rádios ubiquiti? Onda por aproximação ou senoidal?o que vcs me indicam. Estou com vontade de usar por aproximação por que senoidal é bem salgado.


DC direto em 24V. A perda de energia é alta em tranformar DC>AC>DC novamemte.
Agora se vai insistir em nobreak, eu iria de senoidal, apesar de mais caro. Os por aproximação (onda quadrada), causam ruído e os mais baratos costumam ser cheios de ripple.

----------


## edvandonet

> DC direto em 24V. A perda de energia é alta em tranformar DC>AC>DC novamemte.
> Agora se vai insistir em nobreak, eu iria de senoidal, apesar de mais caro. Os por aproximação (onda quadrada), causam ruído e os mais baratos costumam ser cheios de ripple.


Obrigado sphreak pela contribuição.

----------


## edvandonet

> Ola pessoal. Qual nobreak devo usar em rádios ubiquiti? Onda por aproximação ou senoidal?o que vcs me indicam. Estou com vontade de usar por aproximação por que senoidal é bem salgado.


Lembrando de que, vou usar as fontes originais ubiquiti de 24v espetadas no no-break

----------


## RamonVieira

Vi recentemente um produto lançamento da volt que pareceu muito bom para esse tipo de situação

https://www.instagram.com/p/BmLXFQ7g...d=gr2g82w6ljp1

----------


## sphreak

> Vi recentemente um produto lançamento da volt que pareceu muito bom para esse tipo de situação
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/BmLXFQ7g...d=gr2g82w6ljp1


Como citei pro amigo @*edvandonet* essa fonte nobreak da Volt é uma solução DC>DC. Evita perdas por inversão, escapa dos efeitos indesejáveis da senoidal quadrada (por aproximação) e o ripple de inversores presentes em nobreaks baratos.

----------


## valdineiq

Para equipamentos eletrônicos deve-se usar onda senoidal pura. Para não ter harmônicas e oscilações. Embora um pouco mais caro, não te dar dor de cabeça com problemas.

----------


## Brendon

Eu aqui uso fonte da volt 24v.
Também tenho pops com um controlador de carga ligado a uma fonte dessas de cftv 15a e a bateria. Nunca tive problema. So troquei fonte uma vez.

----------


## fhayashi

Aqui usávamos fontes nobreak da volt. Mas com o crescimento dos pops e necessidade de diferentes tipos de equipamento, acabamos mudando para nobreaks comuns com baterias estacionárias adicionais. Para os ubiquiti, usamos as toughswitchs.

----------


## rubem

Pessoal, fonte chaveada tem logo na ENTRADA uma retificação de onda completa, com 4 diodos, e então um capacitor pra filtragem. Ou seja, a PRIMEIRA coisa que qualquer fonte faz é transformar AC em DC. Então PORQUE seria melhor ter AC limpa? Tem gente fugindo das aulas básicas de eletrônica...

Se a AC é uma senoide perfeita, ou é uma onda quadrada, TANTO FAZ, isso vira DC e é filtrado antes de seguir pro circuito eletrônico que faz o chaveamento. Fonte original da UBNT tem filtro LC, qualquer harmônica fica pra trás deles. Não faz NENHUM sentido pagar caro por no break senoidal pra alimentar fonte chaveada hoje em dia!

Fora que ter porcos 80% de rendimento passando da tensão DC das baterias, pra AC em alta tensão (115V, digamos) é bobeira, perde energia de bateria com firula. E na verdade a maioria dos no breaks é *BURRO* pra caramba e quando ligado em 127V ao invés de mandar tudo reto pra saída pra minimizar desperdício faz a pataquada de meter no autotransformador e tirar 115V de um tap, ou seja, passa o tempo todo operando só com 97% de rendimento (Não tem como autotransformador ter zero perdas, usando esse componente de 150 anos isso sempre existirá).

Uso de no break AC pra alimentar esses equipamentos cai na categoria de insanidade, não tem nenhum motivo pra fazer, mas tem duzias de motivos pra NÃO fazer. Tem no break DC no mercado porque é a solução mais lógica, mais barata, mais segura, e de maior rendimento. No break AC só é melhor pra quem está preso nos anos 90 com seus CPD com fontes AT e ATX porcas com dobradores de tensão (Peguem qualquer fonte ATX genérica, sigam a fiação do seletor 115/230V, ele vai pra um par de capacitores de filtragem, com a chave em 230V fazem a filtragem, mas com a chave em 115V operam como dobradores de tensão. Ou seja, assim como boa parte das lâmpadas fluorescentes compactas, são circuitos que operam em uns 300VDC, por isso até tem rendimento maior em 220V do que em 115V (Mais um motivo pra no break AC com saída 115V ser uma opção burra)), enfim, 20 anos atrás existia motivo pra isso, mas estamos em 2018, os equipamentos são outros, se quer alimentação limpa use as opções DC no mercado, aí sim garante alimentação limpa.

----------


## edvandonet

> Pessoal, fonte chaveada tem logo na ENTRADA uma retificação de onda completa, com 4 diodos, e então um capacitor pra filtragem. Ou seja, a PRIMEIRA coisa que qualquer fonte faz é transformar AC em DC. Então PORQUE seria melhor ter AC limpa? Tem gente fugindo das aulas básicas de eletrônica...
> 
> Se a AC é uma senoide perfeita, ou é uma onda quadrada, TANTO FAZ, isso vira DC e é filtrado antes de seguir pro circuito eletrônico que faz o chaveamento. Fonte original da UBNT tem filtro LC, qualquer harmônica fica pra trás deles. Não faz NENHUM sentido pagar caro por no break senoidal pra alimentar fonte chaveada hoje em dia!
> 
> Fora que ter porcos 80% de rendimento passando da tensão DC das baterias, pra AC em alta tensão (115V, digamos) é bobeira, perde energia de bateria com firula. E na verdade a maioria dos no breaks é *BURRO* pra caramba e quando ligado em 127V ao invés de mandar tudo reto pra saída pra minimizar desperdício faz a pataquada de meter no autotransformador e tirar 115V de um tap, ou seja, passa o tempo todo operando só com 97% de rendimento (Não tem como autotransformador ter zero perdas, usando esse componente de 150 anos isso sempre existirá).
> 
> Uso de no break AC pra alimentar esses equipamentos cai na categoria de insanidade, não tem nenhum motivo pra fazer, mas tem duzias de motivos pra NÃO fazer. Tem no break DC no mercado porque é a solução mais lógica, mais barata, mais segura, e de maior rendimento. No break AC só é melhor pra quem está preso nos anos 90 com seus CPD com fontes AT e ATX porcas com dobradores de tensão (Peguem qualquer fonte ATX genérica, sigam a fiação do seletor 115/230V, ele vai pra um par de capacitores de filtragem, com a chave em 230V fazem a filtragem, mas com a chave em 115V operam como dobradores de tensão. Ou seja, assim como boa parte das lâmpadas fluorescentes compactas, são circuitos que operam em uns 300VDC, por isso até tem rendimento maior em 220V do que em 115V (Mais um motivo pra no break AC com saída 115V ser uma opção burra)), enfim, 20 anos atrás existia motivo pra isso, mas estamos em 2018, os equipamentos são outros, se quer alimentação limpa use as opções DC no mercado, aí sim garante alimentação limpa.


Caro colega, obrigado pela contribuição, me ajudou muito. Creio que muitos outros tenha a mesma minha duvida, porque impera a ideia de que no-break de onda por aproximação não presta e na duvida vai de senoidal puro. A coisa hoje é diferente das usadas nos anos 90 como vc rubem citou. Obrigado mesmo

----------


## andrewerner1983

Olá Pessoal, 
Nobreak com onda senoidal pura deve ser utilizado para fontes que tenham PFC (correção de fator de potência). Muitos servidores e fontes de computadores têm isso hoje em dia.

Não estou dizendo que uma fonte com PFC não funcionaria com onda quadrada, funciona mas fica meio tenso o controle e por proteção muitas acabam desligando ou até provocando interferências e ondulações na saída.

Nobreak com onda quadrada pode ligar fontes AC conforme o Rubem explicou muito bem.

----------

